

On the curl | sh pattern - emillon
http://blog.emillon.org/posts/2014-12-27-on-the-curl-sh-pattern.html

======
anonfunction
This article completely neglects to mention the other dangers of this pattern,
namely what happens when the connection drops mid download[1] or the server
responds differently based on user-agent or IP[2].

[1] [http://www.seancassidy.me/dont-pipe-to-your-
shell.html](http://www.seancassidy.me/dont-pipe-to-your-shell.html)

[2] [http://www.djm.org.uk/protect-yourself-from-non-obvious-
dang...](http://www.djm.org.uk/protect-yourself-from-non-obvious-dangers-curl-
url-pipe-sh/)

------
dmix
RVM, pow, heroku, homebrew... all things I had to deal with as a Ruby
developer. I was shocked at how often it is recommended when I had to set up a
new Ruby dev environment on OSX.

Too bad seeing Rust following that trend as well. I was hoping new platforms
would evolve past that

~~~
mparramon
Is there a better platform-independent option?

~~~
beberlei
It is not platform independent because it will never work on windows. A two
step procedure of 1. picking the OS/distro and 2. the few lines to safely
install on that system is hardly more complicated imho. Much safer though

------
rmetzler
[https://get.docker.com/](https://get.docker.com/) does this too. Though I
feel like they do a much better job than Adobe, when I download Flash from
http and don't know what the installer does.

